# THE OTHER CONRAIL



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

A.T.S.F. work train hauls prisoner chain gang to the rock pile for a day of work. Prison guard does not seem concerned that convict # 6944 just clubbed convict # 4972 to death as work goes on.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Captain Stubing called, he wants his anchor chain to the Pacific Princess back.  

Nice work on the scene.


----------



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Captain Stubing called, he wants his anchor chain to the Pacific Princess back.
> 
> Nice work on the scene.


Is Captain Stubling dead in the water like # 4972?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Pretty much I think!


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Amazing layout... beautiful work.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrenalineJackie (Jan 8, 2022)

Nice detail on the chain gang!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks like my job! The beatings will continue until morale improves!


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

yeah, sounds like the job I retired from after 32 years... the beatings continued, I took the money, on the table, and ran a thousand miles away,,,


----------

